# how to buy cubes from unicube.tw



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2009)

Before you start, here are somthing that you needs to know:

1. Unicube.tw does not accept cash on delivery for out-of-country orders. Only Pay Pal is accepted and requires 5% commission. The account is [email protected]

2. Cyclo cannot go on airplane so is not available for out-of-country orders

3. FREE shipping for orders over NTD 1000 (that is, about $29.70) 

4. 1 Bonus gift for orders over NTD 100, 2 for NTD 200, etc. remember to choose from the “gift” section, or it’ll be a random item

Here are some terms you need to know:

Brands:
國丙: Type C
國甲: Type A
國優: Type D
官方: Rubik’s®
台製: Made in Taiwan- mostly referred to Eastsheen
東賢: Eastsheen

Vocab:
缺貨中: Out of stock
特價: Discount
限量供應: Limited item
新上架: New item
專用:special-purpose
Let’s go!

First, go to http://www.unicube.tw/Cart/ 




http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=daniel0731ex&b=4&f=1624050877&p=0
Click on the 方塊購買 button 

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=daniel0731ex&b=4&f=1624050878&p=1
Choose your category from the list on the top of the page

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=daniel0731ex&b=4&f=1624050881&p=4
Now choose your item and click on it


http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=daniel0731ex&b=4&f=1624050880&p=3
Oops! This item is out of stock, you cannot purchase this

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=daniel0731ex&b=4&f=1624050882&p=5
國甲二專用: Note that this item is for Type A II only (remember the list)

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=daniel0731ex&b=4&f=1624050883&p=6 
After you entered the page, you should see some more information on the right side. Choose the amount and the condition that you wish to buy (e.g. standard X3). 

Here is the list of choices:

無貼紙: Blank cube
未組裝: Not assembled
半組裝: Assembled (without adjusting or lubing)
已組裝: Assembled (lubed and adjusted)
單一規格: Standard


Click 加入購物車 button (add to cart).




Now you should be able to see your shopping list. Here are some options:


http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=daniel0731ex&b=4&f=1624050884&p=7


Continue shopping: redirects to the previous category
Clear all items: remove everything from your cart
Purchase: check out


http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?i=daniel0731ex&b=4&f=1624050885&p=8
After you clicked onto the “purchase” button, you should now enter the check-out page. Please fill in your shipping address and other information to place orders. Click “send”



after about 1~2 days you should recieve their e-mail, telling you the prices of your order (in USD).
please pay your bill using paypal to [email protected]. it will be sent after confirmation.




……done!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't see any images :confused:


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 9, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> I don't see any images :confused:



Weird because I do. :confused:


----------



## Odin (Feb 9, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see any images :confused:
> ...



I don't see any images too. :confused:


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 9, 2009)

i dont either =P


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2009)

:confused::confused::confused::confused:


i see it good enough...?


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 9, 2009)

Try browsing with Firefox maybe? That works for me


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 9, 2009)

Going to the images directly yields a blank page and "Forbidden".

http://f6.wretch.yimg.com/daniel0731ex/4/1624050877.jpg


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2009)

:confused: what about now?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Feb 9, 2009)

cyclo is really awesome!!! it works really well, and the containers huge!!
i got it last summer when i went on my annual visit to taiwan, i also got to go to taiwan summer open 08, it was really cool


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah, cyclo feels kinda like drinking chilled lemonade water (not the sticky kinds) when wearing a T-shirt in a cool room at summer


----------



## Stefan (Feb 9, 2009)

Why should I order there? I can't read anything, I can't get your tutorial to work, and I don't even know what their prices are.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2009)

alright, i changed it into links. now youguys should be able to see it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Why should I order there? I can't read anything, I can't get your tutorial to work, and I don't even know what their prices are.



because i was requested to write this...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 14, 2009)

Now I can see them, thanks (even though I can't order any time soon, but it's helpful)


----------



## ManSpider (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, i think the prices are unbeatable here! But I have some questions - are these type A DIY's here the same as c4y or on any ebay shop? And does it ship worldwide?..


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 14, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Going to the images directly yields a blank page and "Forbidden".
> 
> http://f6.wretch.yimg.com/daniel0731ex/4/1624050877.jpg


Not for me... I'm using Chrome. What are you guys using?


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 14, 2009)

wow they are only 10 usd each 3x3, if you order 3 that is over 1000, then you would get free shipping?, that would be a lot cheaper


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2009)

ManSpider said:


> Well, i think the prices ahinesre unbeatable here! But I have some questions - are these type A DIY's here the same as c4y or on any ebay shop? And does it ship worldwide?..




there are the old type a's, II, and III

there is also the type c II, but it's called 國丙全封閉

chinese numerals:

一=1
二=2
三=3
四=4


----------



## danoodle (May 19, 2009)

at the place where i put my zip code, it won't go through probably becuase of different format. 

請輸入正確收件地址，您漏了(號) 

19124


----------

